# .
,  !       :

     ,  ,   -             0%    .   ,       , ,        ,     .        . 

 2018- 2019       . 

1. 01.08.18      3  2018 .  180   28.01.2019
2. 16.08.18     1  2019 .  180   12.02.2019
3. 27.09.18     4  2018 .  180   26.03.2019
4. 29.10.18     1  2019 .  180   27.04.2019
5. 24.12.18     2  2019 .  180   22.06.2019
6. 08.02.19     2  2019   180   07.08.2019
7. 29.08.19 --    
8. 04.09.19 --    

:
1.      3  ,    ,   ,      ,              0%,   ?
2.      ?
3,         -   ?      ,      ,     ? 
4.    :     2  2019 ,   6 ,   5 +   .     3  2019     6+   .    - ,       ?
5.     1-4
6.            ,     ? (   /) 

   ,    .   ,   .

----------


## food-list

> 6.            ,     ? (   /)


     6 :     ,    .

     .

----------

> ,  ,   -             0%    .


       .

----------


## Nyctea

! 
                  , 
 ()  ()  ,         , 
      . 
        , 
      ,   01.10.2018. ( 1.3  165  ).

        3 .2018  (   01.10.2018).  ,  .
   .

----------

> .


  ,  ,          ,    .

----------

[QUOTE=Nyctea;55077275] ! 
                  , 

 !  ,     . 

   ,     .    ,     , ,      ?   ? 

         ,           . 
..    ,      .         - .

----------


## Nyctea

,   01.10.2018 ,  ,   .
 4 - ,   .    ,    ?
    .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## food-list

> ,  ,          ,    .





> 01.10.2018. ( 1.3  165  ).

----------


## food-list

> ,     , ,      ?   ?


,

----------

